# Patio overhang



## Davee (Dec 6, 2009)

I want to mount two 4x4s to a stucco exterior for an overhang over a patio door.  What's the best way to fasten these so they will stay up?

Davee


----------



## kok328 (Dec 6, 2009)

coarse thread Lag bolts


----------



## 911handyman (Dec 25, 2009)

Lag bolts are good but there is a better stronger fastener, check out GRK fasteners they cost more but local codes are adapting to these because they are stronger faster and lighter. You will need to find a stud to attach the 4x4's to and also have to countersink the screws. RSS Structural Screw - GRK Fasteners - The Industry's Toughest Screws


----------



## Davee (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info 911handyman.  I'm going to look for that item.


----------

